# Milan summer work



## enggirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I will be moving to Milan for the summer and was wondering if there were any available jobs for an english speaker other than nannying and summer camps?

Ideally I would like a retail job in a large fashion store that attracts a lot of tourists. Is this heard of or too far-fetched? I will be handing out my CV around Milan next month..


----------



## stevejackson (Apr 10, 2013)

yes i think you can work as a assistant guide, or a translator if you like.


----------

